# [SOLVED] Will formatting Samsung YP-Z5 erase all data or just the data I have transfe



## clarity (Mar 7, 2013)

You have to instal Windows Media Player 10 with the installation CD as you cannot transfer files to the music player without Windows Media Player 10. After doing sync. I found that my pictures were on the music player as well. I deleted them as I only want to use the player to listen to music and not to view pictures. I have found that I can hardly get any songs on the player (4 gb) as most of the songs\playlists have not been able to fit on the device. When I am in Windows Media Player it has under the device - 730mb remaining - is that the space that I have left then on the device then? as in properties it is showing that the space left is 3+ GB. If I format the player will it erase just the music I have transferred on there or will it erase everything else as well. I select songs/playlists to sync to the player but there is just no space to put want I want on there. Help .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Will formatting Samsung YP-Z5 erase all data or just the data I have transferred*

If you format the Samsung device you will lose all data on it. It will be returned to factory settings.


----------



## clarity (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Will formatting Samsung YP-Z5 erase all data or just the data I have transferred*

Thanks :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Will formatting Samsung YP-Z5 erase all data or just the data I have transferred*

No problem!


----------

